# Bowfishing in the Lake Lanier area?



## hudalla (Feb 17, 2009)

I have bowfished Lake Lanier a few times over the past few years and shot a few fish but nothing over 5-10 lbs.  All of it has been during the day up a creek close to my lake house.  That creek is now a waterfall.  My question is, is there anyone that bowfishes in Lake Lanier and if so now with the water being down so low what strageties do yall use?  I'm not looking for anyones favorite honey hole but what could I do?  Thanks


----------



## bladerunner55 (Feb 21, 2009)

i would also like to know!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 23, 2009)

I knew some guys that used to, he shot a mid 40lb carp but would not say where.


----------



## hudalla (Feb 24, 2009)

I probably would not tell either, I would just like to some help on how to find some of those fish.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Feb 24, 2009)

true!!


----------



## creeksidelc (Feb 24, 2009)

Points, small and shallow coves, and anywhere you can find grass.  Your gar are gonna be rean rocks and points.


----------

